# 99 altima



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

so i just bought a 99 altima, and i was wondering what i can do as far as body kits and other stuff like that

it's got the ka24 in it and i'm not so sure what all it can handle -- i was originally looking at a 200sx with the sr20de, but ended up with the altima

any info possible would be great

thanks


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

several companies make body kits for the 2nd gen. Go visit www.altimas.net. They have a FQ dedicated to body kits for the different generations. I can't think of nay websites off hand besides www.nopi.com

Intake
I know for a fact place racing make a CAI. I am not sure whom else. Go to www.southwestautoworks.com for this. y ou can also go with a WAI as well

Header
stillen and anotehr company make a header for the Altima. I sols mt 2nd gen so it has been awhile for me. Go to the same site for the CAI

Exhaust
I "hear: you can make the 1st gen altima greddy catback fit ont he 2nd gen. I cant confirm that. You can also go cutoms. Get 2.25. mandrel bent exhaust from custom made and have a muffler welded on?? 

They dont make turbo kits specifically for the 2nd gen. there issues such as OBDII. You can get around these. There is more info on that at altimas.net as well. As far as the KA, it is the same basic engine (with minor difference for RWD vs FWDand other stuff I may not know) as the 240. Look at what some people are doing for HP on the 240sx KA and you can tailor some of that info into your Altima. I am in no way saying you can get 240sx KA performance parts and stick them on your Altima though.....


----------

